# J.C. Higgins jet fliw project



## OZ1972 (Feb 4, 2019)

Been wanting to take these 2 bikes & make one cool retro rat bike for a while let me know what you guy's think ?


----------



## Howard Gordon (Feb 4, 2019)

Kool ride!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 4, 2019)

Thanks buddy will post more soon


----------



## SWPA (Feb 6, 2019)

Dig it!


----------

